# help surging/hesitation



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

hopefully someone can help i have a 93 sentra xe with 145000 on it.the prob is surging/hesitation when you accelerate, it gets pretty bad at times when the car is warm it does it the most, first thing in the morning when its cold it dont do it thanks for any help


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'd check out your timing. My car does it as well, and I'm pretty sure it's either my timing or my IAC/AAC. My air regulator isn't working either so it could be that as well. So I'd check those three things out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks i will try


----------



## SentraStyles (Dec 31, 2002)

the fuel filter could also play a role in something like that!


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

I was just having the same problem... Is it kinda jerking? Mine was. Changed my spark plugs... Problem fixed.


----------



## SERialThreatz (May 29, 2002)

hesitation somtimes caused by the EGR valve, needs to be cleaned or replace, replaced it and im fine no more hesitation..


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

you could also try taking the cap off the dist. and sanding the nodes inside the cap just a bit, with say 400 grit sandpaper, and do the same with the rotor until it is shiny. or replace the two. try that and new plugs....ngk vpower is my recommendation, cheap and they work well. if that doesn't stop the hesitation, post back. later.


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Damnit... Okay, changing my plugs DIDN'T help, as I said earlier. I changed my fuel filter today, and that didn't solve the problem either. I've noticed that it mainly happens when I'm cruising around 3k rpm to 4k rpm. So, I pulled off my TPS and checked it with a multimeter to make sure that it wasn't bad at that RPM range, and it was fine. You guys think I should change my EGR next? Where exactly is it? Another idea I had was that I know that my cat is starting to clog up (when I accelerate hard you can smell that horrible tell tale rotten egg smell from the exhaust)... Could this be causing enough backpressure to make the car hesitate like that? If not, what else could be the problem besides the EGR? TIA!!!!!!!


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

You should replace the 02 sensor with that kind of mileage. I would do that before anything else (besides a 'major' tune).


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I can think of three things to try, 1- clean your throttle body with some carb cleaner this solved my friends stalling/bogging problems, 2- clean your egr valve with carb cleaner also, and 3- get a new 02 sensor about $40 @ autozone. Check and make sure the other parts on your car like cap,rotor wires are in good shape. Finish off with a bottle of STP "fuel system cleaner" silver bottle, this will help remove any carbon build-up & deposits in your fuel system, good luck...


----------



## nysentra2 (Aug 13, 2002)

yeah sp is right i cahange my o2 sensor and cleaned the throttle body it runs like new


----------



## SERialThreatz (May 29, 2002)

the O2 sensor is $40?? are you sure?? im bout to head up to auto zone check it out...thats madd cheap


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

SERialThreatz said:


> *the O2 sensor is $40?? are you sure?? im bout to head up to auto zone check it out...thats madd cheap *


 Yeah dude $40 @ autozone for a bosch 02 sesor with oem wire, but that's for the 1.6 motor, the 2.0 sensor might be a bit more...


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Thats damn cheap considering the Autozone around here is charging $80 for my GA16...

[edit]
I just checked its like $30 if your car has california emissions and $80 if not. Whats the diffrence?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I've got a brand new NGK O2 sensor for the B13 GA16DE that I ordered by mistake. I'll sell it for $25 shipped if anyone wants it, otherwise I'm sending it back.


----------



## SeenSense (Jun 16, 2002)

Where did you buy it from? I would like one for my 2.0? You think they are interchangable?


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Nope it wont fit, the 1.6 & 2.0 use different 02 sensors...


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Fixed the prob... Seems I was getting bad gas from this one place. I just filled up from a new place and my car's running great! Woo!


----------

